

Four hurdles to jump after starting a business - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/02/13/four-hurdles-to-jump-after-starting-a-business/

======
tom_rath
Those struck me as the four steps you take before you reach your first hurdle.

The hurdles I though the author would note are: Defining a market, building
_something_ to address that market, generating revenue from that _something_
and reducing costs/increasing revenue to create sustainable profit from the
business.

------
petercooper
Well written narratively but not very potent (or relevant to the HN audience
generally).

The Cliff Notes version: You need to tell people you're starting a business,
believe that it will work out, be prepared unexpected things will happen, and
bear in mind there are ups and downs.

